# Cub Cadet now available at Farm&Fleet



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I went to my local Farm&Fleet tonight and was I shocked.They not only sell the 1000series and the 2000 series but also the 2500 and 3000 series and they had a 5000 series there with a FEL. 
I know many of you do not know what a Farm&Fleet store is but its like a Rural King or a Fleet&Farm or a larger version of a Tractor Supply Co.They service what they sell but I wonder about there service.They might be OK they work on them out where they install tires and car products. 

I liked the 2523 it was priced at $3995.00 they had the 2180 for $2599.00 and a 3000 series would have to check the Cub web sight but I think it was the smaller of the two.It was in the high $4000.00 range can not remember for sure.The 2523 does have a cast Iron trans housing.I was shocked to see the Cub line there.Lowes is just a mile down the street if that.They also had the ZForce.They also sell White. 

I thought I would give a little test.So I went back to the small engine parts counter.I asked for a trans filter for a 2166.He said they do not have parts for Cub Cadet.I looked at him like he had two heads.Before I snickered he said they just got the Cubs in and they will be getting the parts and all set up for Cub Cadet soon.I said I see I will check back later.So I will see how that goes later.I was shocked to see this.They sell a little of every thing and they are a nice store.They also have Husqvarna,Yardman,Ariens,and others all under one roof with every thing from tires to clothes boot toys you name it.But looks like Cub Cadet is spreading out further from just the dealers.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Our Farm & Fleet closed a few years back then Tractor Supply moved in. Farm & Fleet did some in store repair originally but the last I heard they were shipping them to another store for service. Tractor Supply had Cubs last year and stocked common parts. I still miss the old Farm & Fleet. They had a lot more stock and the prices were better. 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but I hate to see these manufactures branch out SO much from the dealers. Ya the lowercost models,ok. Just hate to see the "chains" starting to see the more top of the line models. Can't see how that helps THERE dealers. The ones that have been with them for years.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It will more then likley put more dealers out of business.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok we don't have Farm & Fleet or tractor supply here but if they sell the Cub and sell parts and service them wouldn't that make them a dealer:truth: I know that we have some hardware stores and rent all places that sell and service the ones they sell and they are dealers.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I see your point. I think realy what I ment was the big chains selling them. Thinking F&F is a big chain.

Kinda like if HD started selling the x's and 300 seres JD's. Or if a company like WalMart started selling the big Simp's.[not that they will, just an example] Just seems like the companys are letting the little guys, the ones that have kept them going all these years, just go by the way side.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as they offer full Warranty and service work and stock parts other then spark plugs and blades and maybe the engine filter then there a dealer in my book.If I stop in for a trans filter or a belt and they do not stock them they are not a full fleged dealer.Time will tell if F&F will be a dealer or just a store that sells Cub Cadet.


----------

